# E-Mail versenden via PLESK



## eagle1985 (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen Server wo Plesk installiert ist.

habe dort eienen e-mail-account eingerichtet name@meine-domain.com.

auf dem dns habe ich folegende zonen einträge:

mail.meine-domain.com   A         IP des Servers
meine-domain.com         MX(10)  mail.meine-domain.com

empfangen kann ich die problemmlos e-mails und diese auf dem webmail und auch via IMAP empfanen und lesen.

jedoch kann ich keine Mails über diesen Server versenden.
Weiss jemand wass und wo ich noch einstellungen ändern muss?

besten dank für allfällige Antworten und Anregungen 

eagle


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juni 2008)

Hast du mal in der Plesk-Hilfe nachgeschaut? Dort sollte eigentlich stehen, wie der E-Mail-Client eingestellt werden muss.


----------



## eagle1985 (5. Juni 2008)

Ja, da habe ich leider nur was gefunden wie ich die E-Mails über Outlook oder Thunderbird abrufen kann jedoch nichts über den SMTP Server.

dieser läuft jedoch wenn ich die Services anschaue die installiert sind und auch asugeführt werden


----------

